# Tam



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

*Tam Yurt Trip*

Every year for the past five years I've had the privilege to take a week of and stay in some yurts in the Central Oregon backcountry. Each year it's different, especially this and last year as our dates were in April instead of match. The result has been spring snow with more access to bigger lines. This year however, with the deeper snow pack, the conditions were a bit sketchy at times. 
Carnage by Ves, on Flickr

This trip started a little different though as my wife's brother decided his wedding would be good on the weekend before my trip. Generally we leave Sunday am and come out thurs afternoon, so five days off riding. We're currently in escrow, I was still working nights all week, planning my trip, planning our wedding trip to So Cal and then getting home, getting rides and arriving at the yurts. It was hectic to say the least. Speed was necessary. 
Trying not to miss our flight. by Ves, on Flickr
Well after two sleepless nights, lots of partying and whiskey, we made our flights and connectors. The flight from pdx went right over the cascades, and I could literally see the zone I was heading to from the plane. 
Mt. Jefferson from the plane by Ves, on Flickr
Mt. Hood from the plane by Ves, on Flickr
Seeing this made my heart happy after dealing with too much of this
California love by Ves, on Flickr

I landed in Redmond, had my gear already packed and sitting in my truck. Jammed west to the snow park where one of the owners was waiting (napping in his truck) for me to sled me in. Gave my wife quick kiss as I was already 5 hours late and of we went to my new home for five days. STOKED. Great views on the sled in
The Three Sisters by Ves, on Flickr

Our snow report fit the week was warm sunny spring conditions with one day of snow, that stayed snow all day. For those that don't know, spring precip is most likely rain, especially when it's been hot. But it stayed snow and refreshed the slopes nicely. After a short solo your on some low angle terrain to get my legs warned up, a few a the crew started to trickle in gettin the long day of touring. One good friend threw out the idea to dig a fire pit, so we did. Being on top of a camp site, I had a general idea where the metal pit was located and built around that location. Success. 

In the beginning. Firepit night 1 by Ves, on Flickr


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

How long until intermission is over?

1:


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

This must be the summer blockbuster.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

More Firepit shots
Fire starter. Firepit night 1 by Ves, on Flickr

My throne. Firepit night 1 by Ves, on Flickr

Amphitheatre seating for the show. Firepit night 1 by Ves, on Flickr

Goodnight. Firepit night 1 by Ves, on Flickr

I found the pit by Ves, on Flickr


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

The following day was the first full day of touring. At some point in the night the wind picked up ava the snow began to fall. All 12 of us had no idea if it would stay snow or start to rain. Like I said, it snows all day, about two inches of fresh, and not even dense like you'd think. Touring was exceptional. I love getting to ride technical lines in spring corn. The following day the snow turned to Sun and the last three days off riding were epic. Totally stable and refreshed snow(except for the cornus'), the Central Oregon backcountry was ours to enjoy. 

Morning preparations complete by Ves, on Flickr

Highway to the danger zone by Ves, on Flickr

Broken top from the SE by Ves, on Flickr

Our biggest day consisted of a long approach through the barron snowy plains of central Oregon. It was hot, sunny and sweaty but so worth it. This is the approach view.

The east side of the three sisters. by Ves, on Flickr

Cascade mountains pano by Ves, on Flickr

As you can see there is plenty of snow out there. This spring is gonna give back for the next three months. 

Broken Hand and Mt. Bachelor by Ves, on Flickr

Broken Hand lines by Ves, on Flickr


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Our objective was broken hand, which is a triangle like feature that has steep line options on three sides. After the long hike out we hit the south aspect first, climbed back up and hit the north east aspect(which was my line choice as it looked like a massive right hand wave to me. I surfed it. 

Broken hand lines by Ves, on Flickr

Looking down my wave. 
Central Oregon backcountry by Ves, on Flickr

After boot packing up the side of my line, looking and enjoying the views my brother just happened to get a video of me on an enjoyable turn. 

Taking flight by Ves, on Flickr

Slash by Ves, on Flickr

Yo by Ves, on Flickr

Waimea rights by Ves, on Flickr

Our drop zone was top left highest point. I love climbing and boot packing on steep pitches it gets the blood going good. It was a epic day and we were all pleased.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Well the last day arrived and we had two things left to do. Hike one big line and finish the second Keg. Easy peasy.

Final hike by Ves, on Flickr

Second keg done. by Ves, on Flickr


View on the way out by Ves, on Flickr

Anybody interested in riding some fun spring Oregon corn feel free to hit me up. Happy to share da goodness. There are also a bunch more pics on my flickr feed so feel free to snoop. Cheers


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

There is nothing, absolutely nothing like living the dream............... 

That is probably enough stoke to keep me pumped till next season.

Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Oldman said:


> There is nothing, absolutely nothing like living the dream...............
> 
> That is probably enough stoke to keep me pumped till next season.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing.


Glad you enjoyed! :grin:


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

@ridinbend this is just so awesomely fabulous!!!!! Just amazing and gorgeous photos. You really lucked out with the lack of rain too (the east has had so so much rain it's nuts). Glad you had a good trip. I would love to see pics of the yurt! Never really seen one before. Is it warm in there? I don't mind freezing on a mountain as long as I can thaw out afterwards.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Any thoughts on a keg for closing weekend? We have a month to think about it but I got 5 on it.... or 50... I'm off and will have the travel trailer up there.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Argo said:


> Any thoughts on a keg for closing weekend? We have a month to think about it but I got 5 on it.... or 50... I'm off and will have the travel trailer up there.


We got the boneyard legs for $75 each so yeah we'll get one. So far looking like four or five trailers.



snowangel99 said:


> @ridinbend this is just so awesomely fabulous!!!!! Just amazing and gorgeous photos. You really lucked out with the lack of rain too (the east has had so so much rain it's nuts). Glad you had a good trip. I would love to see pics of the yurt! Never really seen one before. Is it warm in there? I don't mind freezing on a mountain as long as I can thaw out afterwards.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


This is a pretty luxurious yurt. In October I spent a weekend cutting and splitting wood for the wood stoves to heat the yurt all winter. They can get cold if the fire isn't manned. Which becomes problematic when your sleeping and nobody gets up. Having a cold yurt in the am when waking sucks. So fire is key. Yurt had a full kitchen and it drains from the sink into a bucket that gets dumped in the campground bathrooms. The area they're in is a campground during the summer. There's also a spring near by so we don't have to melt ice for water. Because we don't drag all our gear in on our backs it's quite different than some yurts. 

Owl hut by Ves, on Flickr


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Am jealous


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Great trip report and photos!! Thank you for sharing, it looks like the perfect trip for sure!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

sick dude, win


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

ridinbend said:


> We got the boneyard legs for $75 each so yeah we'll get one. So far looking like four or five trailers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER cool!!!!!


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Absolutely fantastic.
Thank you so much for sharing.
This is so much better to look at than sad spring resort attempts.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> We got the boneyard legs for $75 each so yeah we'll get one. So far looking like four or five trailers.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl hut by Ves, on Flickr


I will probably go up to bachelor on Thursday before closing weekend so I can get a choice of space if possible. You riding this week at all?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Do you realise that I'm sitting here at work reading this!!!!! 

That was epic, and now I hate you!!!!!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Do you realise that I'm sitting here at work reading this!!!!!
> 
> That was epic, and now I hate you!!!!!


Winter is coming


----------

